

Simple non-programmer explanation of REST architecture - jgamman
http://www.xfront.com/REST-Web-Services.html
this was enough for me to appreciate why everyone was shoving it in their titles...
======
kitcar
I've been trying to wrap my head around REST for a while - I found the
Wikipedia article to be helpful -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Representational_State_Transfer>

~~~
troels
I've met a couple of people who didn't get a lot out of the wikipedia article.
I usually direct them to these instead:

* <http://www.infoq.com/articles/rest-introduction> * <http://rest.blueoxen.net/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?RestInPlainEnglish>

------
thomasswift
There is also this from awhile ago <http://tomayko.com/writings/rest-to-my-
wife>

------
JournalistHack
Okay, so I'm a student new to REST. Yet it seems obvious. And simple.

I would have found it helpful to see description of what behavior would
constitute NONrestful behavior. POSTs? POSTs that are used for navigation
instead of submitting information?

~~~
blasdel
Anti-REST behavior is generally using POST exclusively. and using a contrived
XML format instead of using _ANY_ headers at all. All requests _go to the same
motherfucking URL_ , and all responses are "200 OK" with the same Content-
Type. The only hypertext used is for XML schema definitions, all references
are as magic strings.

For prominent examples see: SOAP, XML-RPC, and WS-*

I hope Dave Winer's head falls off.

------
troels
It's a good article, but it's a bit of a stretch to call it a "non-programmer
explanation".

